# He is getting to be a big boy...



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes Fergy is getting very big, but every once in a while, he still looks little to me. I am amazed by the changing of his coloring!
He was a solid red color except for his little angel wings which were just light enough to be seen, and NOW wow, those wings are very light as is his neck all the way to the top of his shoulders. The funniest thing is his tail... it is half red, and have light?
He is not nearly as silky and smooth as my previous V, he has a bit of course hair that seems longer than the other hairs.
He Is definitely a piece of work. 
He is 35.5 lbs now, and about 20 inches tall at his shoulder.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Remember this "little guy"??


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Dear Crazy Cash,
I am forever in your debt, with sincere gratitude for turning us on to Cardboard!!
We just LOVE boxing boxes around the house, yard, wherever!! I just wish I was quick enough to get a video....
this picture just doesn't do justice...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - he's getting to be such a big handsome boy!! I'm so glad you got him!

Cardboard is still an absolute favorite around my house. Whenever I get a big box I let the dogs play with it in the garage and they make a huge mess, but they love it. I'll give you another little tip - with Christmas around the corner, let him play with the wrapping paper. . This is a video from last summer when I was cleaning out the closet and I let Cash play with all the old wrapping paper - he played with it for over an hour! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n5uDmOtri4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

CC,
Your pup is doggie heaven! I love the video, and how happy Cash is just laying there spread out in all that pretty paper rip'in & tear'in "What in the world could be better"? 
Oh I can't wait for Christmas... Mr. Ferg will think he has been the best dog in the world, when 
Santa brings all that paper and boxes for him to play with, who needs toys??


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

I gave Humphrey all the cardboard boxes my Christmas presents arrived in and he loved it. my house looked like we had a cardboard explosion but it kept him quite while I did all my wrapping ;D


----------

